# Lottery



## PdB20 (Apr 13, 2020)

Has anyone read, or know the thinking behind, the cancellation of the lotteries in Spain?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PdB20 said:


> Has anyone read, or know the thinking behind, the cancellation of the lotteries in Spain?


I don't know, but I presume it's to do with the people who work in the organization.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Probably the only way to operate them safely would have been to make them online only but that would have prevented some people from participating so maybe that's why it was decided to stop them completely. Lottery shops were always one of the most crowded places with people either buying tickets or collecting winnings, and they wouldn't want people congregating in the streets to buy tickets from individual sellers either.


----------



## PdB20 (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes I do understand those points, thank you. The only lottery seller here - La Primitiva, Euromilliones etc. is the local food store which is open anyway, albeit for only a couple of hours each morning.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PdB20 said:


> Yes I do understand those points, thank you. The only lottery seller here - La Primitiva, Euromilliones etc. is the local food store which is open anyway, albeit for only a couple of hours each morning.


I meant the organization itself, not the people selling the tickets. I don't really know as online tickets have been available for years. The idea that not everybody would be able to participate seems strange to me, but maybe... Anyway, if the shop is open perhaps you would be better to ask there.


----------



## PdB20 (Apr 13, 2020)

On-line tickets for La Primitiva, Euromilliones etc are no longer available - unless I am reading their site wongly, which is quite possible.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

PdB20 said:


> Yes I do understand those points, thank you. The only lottery seller here - La Primitiva, Euromilliones etc. is the local food store which is open anyway, albeit for only a couple of hours each morning.


I had no idea ordinary shops were able to sell lottery tickets in Spain, I have only ever seen them sold in the lottery shops/kiosks or by individual sellers in the street.


----------



## PdB20 (Apr 13, 2020)

Well this village is very small and the lottery franchise would not be able to sustain an independent seller of tickets.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

PdB20 said:


> Well this village is very small and the lottery franchise would not be able to sustain an independent seller of tickets.


Yes I see, I had just thought it was one of the things peculiar to Spain like OTC medicines only on sale in farmacias, or cigarettes only on sale in estancos (apart from vending machines in bars, etc).


----------



## PdB20 (Apr 13, 2020)

Sorry that last post was badly written and as of yet I am not allowed to edit my posts. What I should have said is that because the village is so small the lottery people have to let other businesses sell the tickets or lose out on punters.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PdB20 said:


> On-line tickets for La Primitiva, Euromilliones etc are no longer available - unless I am reading their site wongly, which is quite possible.


Yes, I know, which is what makes me think they have closed the whole thing down because there must be back office workers involved that are unable to work because of Covid 19 restrictions


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> I had no idea ordinary shops were able to sell lottery tickets in Spain, I have only ever seen them sold in the lottery shops/kiosks or by individual sellers in the street.


They are also for sale in the Tabacs


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

*Spanish lottery*

Has anyone who played the Euro millions etc on the Spanish lottery online and cannot now. The only country in Europe that you cannot play the lottery, amazing. My question is there anyone who has been a regular online player that has adopted the concierge way of doing it as explained on the same official web site by using all the other Euro million countries that allow it. Be interested to hear some replies


----------



## Terence-Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Terence-Paul said:


> Has anyone who played the Euro millions etc on the Spanish lottery online and cannot now. The only country in Europe that you cannot play the lottery, amazing. My question is there anyone who has been a regular online player that has adopted the concierge way of doing it as explained on the same official web site by using all the other Euro million countries that allow it. Be interested to hear some replies


Well I played through the official direction and entered the Austrian Euro lotto and won small amounts two in a row. I played again and entered my choice of numbers and paid. But next day an email came saying no longer able to let you play from Spain but as you have already paid we will credit your used card and then verified winnings will be sent to your card within five working days. We shall see


----------

